# Solved: Direct CD under Windows XP



## romanredz (Jun 27, 2003)

I experience problems using Roxio's Direct CD under Windows XP.
(Version 5 of Easy CD Creator Basic, with or without latest update.) I find it a very efficient Windows-killer. Almost every second time I write a bunch of files, I have to pull out the plug. Windows becomes totally dead, so even CAD (Ctrl+Alt+Del) does not work. Or it is alive, but refuses to be closed (says Windows Explorer is still working, but the Explorer itself refuses to be closed). It can happen in the middle of a file, or after ejecting the disk. Or the disk just wouldn't eject.

The function provided by Direct CD is very convenient for me because I want to archive files (e.g. photos) one by one, as they are created. I consider switching to another product, and hear Nero is the best. One problem I see is that Windows has a 'native' CD-burning function that, apparently, is based on a Roxio product.

Anybody experiencing similar problems?
Any comments / advice?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Have you installed all the updates for EZCD?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Right click on the burner in Windows Explorer>Properties>Recording. Uncheck Enable CD recording on this drive. That shuts off the built in Windows recorder that also works by drag/paste and is probably butting heads with DirectCD.

If you are using DirectCD to record to CDR your images are safe. But if you are using RW be sure to keep the images on the hard drive as well until you get enough to justify a session to CDR.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm curious about your instruction to uncheck "enable CD recording on this drive". If one does this does that not interfere with EZCD's abilty to record to the drive whether it be Direct CD or normal burning or does that simply disable the built in XP burn capability?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *I'm curious about your instruction to uncheck "enable CD recording on this drive". If one does this does that not interfere with EZCD's abilty to record to the drive whether it be Direct CD or normal burning or does that simply disable the built in XP burn capability? *


My fingers ran away - *Disable* recording just turns off the XP Roxio recorder. Since you can drag to the drive letter with both it can cause problems with packet writing. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Got it.   :up:


----------



## romanredz (Jun 27, 2003)

The collision between built-in Windows recording and Direct CD sounds reasonable as a possible explanation of the irritating behavior.
But -- I cannot find the option that you name. A click on CD-RW Drive->Properties in Windows Explorer produces a window with six tabs: General - AutoPlay - Hardware - Sharing - Settings - DirectCD 5.0 Options. None of them contains Recording, but the last suggests that DirectCD is somehow built in...

By the way, I tried to use the built-in Windows function. It worked for the first bunch of files, but behaved strangely when I tried to add more: reported writing to CD, then stood there for a minute with '5 seconds left', and then again reported writing to CD. That repeated three times, and could not be stopped. Had to log out via CAD. The CD was not readable. Looks like this is not the proper use.


----------



## romanredz (Jun 27, 2003)

Just un-installed Easy CD Creator - and the Recording tab appeared under CD-RW Drive->Properties instead of DirectCD options. Will see what it means...


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I think why the DirectCD tab replaces the recording tab is that DirectCD is able to turn off the XP software when it is installed  they are both Roxio. I dont want to know whether InCD does that also badly enough to install packet writing software on my computer.

Maybe the posts Ive seen by people whose burner problems were solved by turning off the XP recorder werent using Roxio. From the tabs I would guess there is no reason to disable the XP software with DirectCD installed.

I like the XP recorder for multi-session data CDs. It seems to automatically record multi-session and adding stuff to CDs hasnt been a problem. The two things that will never be on my computer are AOL and packet writing software, so I cant try to duplicate your problem with the XP recorder  my guess is that they are related. I was lucky enough to realize the perils of the AOL virus and never installed it, but I did make the packet writing mistake.


----------



## romanredz (Jun 27, 2003)

I continued my exercises in Experimental Computer Science. The results are:

The XP recording function did not work with EZCD uninstalled. When it came to actually writing the data, it refused to notice that a disk was in the drive. Conjecture: the XP function is a bridge to EZCD.

After installing EZCD again (with the latest update), I have both Recording and DirectCD tabs. The reason for missing Recording may be that in my previous experiment I installed ONLY DirectCD.

I disabled recording as suggested, and tried to write one file. The file was written, but Explorer went dead before ejecting the CD.
Subsequent three experiments with writing went OK.

Do I understand it right: you are not really amused by packet writing? I got my computer from Dell with CD-RW drive and its software installed, plus a Roxio installation disk. I installed everything from that disk when I reconstructed the system after a crash. Do you think it a good idea to install Roxio WITHOUT DirectCD and use only the XP recorder?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

There are people who make good use of packet writing and I shouldnt badmouth it. Even if you disable it through software or task manager is still active and I dont like things that stay active. Nero and a couple of CD makers state it correctly that packet writing to RW is only for short term backup and not archive. Backup is the key word. As long as you never have something on a packet written RW as your only source you are using it right. Some people put new stuff on a formatted RW until they have enough to justify a session with mastering software. I have to admit they are more completely backed up than I am since I wait until I have enough stuff for a session.

When a formatted RW is in the burner everything shows as a drive on your computer. The table of contents (TOC) is in RAM so it works faster. If you get a lockup or lose power the TOC is not written back to the CD and it can be a hassle to recover the data. You can accidentally overwrite or erase stuff on the CD. I read a post by one guy who dragged something to the burner and it both didnt write it correctly and it disappeared from his hard drive. Since it is showing as a drive it can become infected by a virus or worm, and file damaging viruses can make the disk unreadable. RW does not have the long term storage capability of CDR. Those a few of the reasons I wouldnt trust anything important on a packet written RW as the only source.

Packet writing to CDR is completely safe. It uses only 7Mb/session and you have the drag/paste convenience. You can close the Cd so it can be read in any PC  unlike packet written RW that can only be read by software or a UDF reader specific to the software you are using. Not many people take advantage of this terrific feature that is only available with DirectCD. Im willing to give up the 8Mb/session since CDRs are almost free if you watch the sales. But it is a good and safe way to record your photos. If you just save a couple of photos at a time it might be worth having the packet writing software on the computer for the extra 8Mb/session you save. But it has been my experience that many burning problems seem to disappear with the removal of the packet writing software.

The XP recorder is mastering software and not packet writing. Once you write something to CD you cant remove or overwrite individual files even if you use RW. It uses 15Mb/session for housekeeping just like other mastering software.

The XP recording is complete in itself and is not a bridge to EZCD. You can use it without any other CD writing software on your computer. And it works fine if you have only Nero or NTI burning software.

I have no insight into your problems. Confirm you are using CDR and not RW. If you are using RW confirm it is the right speed for your burner  old burners have problems with high speed RWs (Over 4X) and newer burners with rewrite speeds over 4X can have problems with the old 4X media. Also confirm you arent formatting the CDs. Neither EZCD nor the XP writer will work on formatted CDs.


----------



## romanredz (Jun 27, 2003)

Many thanks for a lot of useful information! I am new to CD burning and appreciate everything that exceeds the scarce information you get with EZCD.

Yes, I mean CDR, and used blank ones for my experiments with XP writer. It was wrong of me to try writing a second bunch of files without making it a new session. It had no right to work. (But it should not lock the system either.)


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

EZCD defaults to closing the session but leaving the CD open. At least they did in the past. That is their indication that you are set up for multi-session.

The XP writer automatically writes data multi-session. You can put a CD in and write some stuff and at a later time put the CD back in and write more. When it says the write is complete the lead-in for the next session should be written and ready to go. I dont think you can do it wrong. So it should not have been a problem at all, much less lock the computer.


----------



## romanredz (Jun 27, 2003)

Following your advice, I turned off Recording in Windows -- and did not experience any problems with Direct CD for almost a month now!
Thanks once more for the help, slipe!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks for getting back  the feedback helps.

It makes no sense at all that you would have to do that as both programs are made by Roxio. But some people have to disable the built in software to get DirectCD working right.


----------

